# rough day at work i broke my face



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2016)

fell off a truck today unloading scrap sheet metal from a air handler we tore out of a hospital . one of the sheets got my leg and I went face first into a jagged pile of steel . my face hit a rusty old beam busted my face up pretty good gashed my knee open and elbow sprained. spent the rest of the day in hospital getting patched. and it frickin hurt. just missed getting inpailed by a rusty angle iron. . thank god for pain pills

Reactions: Sincere 16


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 28, 2016)

That blows, glad you are alright and missed the angle iron. 

On the bright side, chick's love scars so you got that going for you now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2016)

Ouch, big time!!! Sounds like you are one lucky guy, however... Hope your recovery is swift! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 28, 2016)

God Bless, like they say could have been worse. Be on the mend and feel better. Now you can use the old line , "yeah you should see the other guy"!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Ouch, big time!!! Sounds like you are one lucky guy, however... Hope your recovery is swift! Chuck


I think its going to leave a mark chuck lol ill be hurting tommorrow


----------



## SENC (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like you need a drywaller to patch that hole!

Hope you heal quickly, duck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2016)

Damn dude...that has got to hurt. Be safe man....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> Looks like you need a drywaller to patch that hole!
> 
> Hope you heal quickly, duck.



lol you know you cant trust them dam drywallers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> Looks like you need a drywaller to patch that hole!
> 
> Hope you heal quickly, duck.



Always pikin on the ole guy   Dern plumbers were always the clumsy ones- sniff too much methane............

Seriously be careful worst accident my company had in 25 years was my safety guy falling 5'- it was bad... and it only takes one lapse or misstep

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Damn dude...that has got to hurt. Be safe man....


felt like a bar fight sucker punch I got 20 years ago -- stars and all and I healed faster back then I dont know whats more painfull my face or listening to crooked hillarys voice tonite

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2016)

Dam Duck, that looks bad, but like others have said, it could've been worse. Hope you heal up quickly! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> I dont know whats more painfull my face or listening to crooked hillarys voice tonite



Aint that the truff.....it's like a cheese grater on my earholes....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> felt like a bar fight sucker punch I got 20 years ago -- stars and all and I healed faster back then I dont know whats more painfull my face or listening to crooked hillarys voice tonite



I might be the ole  but still smart enough to not listen to the lies errr I mean the news.... almost 6 years without watching the news. Reading it is stressful enough........

And YES  do not bounce nor heal fast.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yikes! Glad it wasn't worse. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Jul 28, 2016)

Dave, I'm sure ouv'e had worse scratches on the end of your....
Seriously, hope it all heals good man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2016)

OUCH!!! Gonna be tough to shave for a few days! 

Get well quick Dave!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2016)

Gesus dude! Haven't you had enough bad luck? You need a vacation! Go fishin, heal up, and for God's sakes be careful my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2016)

Dang Duck I'm just glad you're "okay" as in not dead. That was a nasty fall - you need to retire buddy and just log hunt fish and woodwork. Hope your pain subsides quickly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2016)

Damn duck - that looks painful. Post a pic of the black eye you have tomorrow  
Seriously though I'm glad your ok.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, there goes your modeling career, huh?

Seriously, I'm glad you're ok didn't do any serious damage!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 29, 2016)

Glad it was not worse. Heal up fast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 29, 2016)

Owwww. Damn... I hate when that happens to good people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 29, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Well, there goes your modeling career, huh?
> 
> Seriously, I'm glad you're ok didn't do any serious damage!


I still have these beautiful hands yep hand model I will be after I retire

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yep ya were lucky to fall on yer head. Saved those hands.... like i said above foks, it is the methane....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 29, 2016)

THOSE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL SOFT HANDS POLMOLIVE GOING TO BE CALLING ME ANY MINUTE NOW --DAM DRYWALLERS methane stinks like poop turd hearders prefer pvc glue

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2016)

They say a plumber is a pipefitter with his brains knocked out. Well you almost made a real plumber out of your self. You were very fortunate in an off handed way. Sorry to see.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2016)

That was metal detecting in the wrong way duckman. Take it easy bro.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear/see that Duck ! Glad it wasn't worse........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 3, 2016)

Hope you're healing and the pain has subsided -- take it easy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear that this has happened. Hope by now most of the healing is done . Sure am glad that things were not worse. Take care and be careful my friend.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Duck, hope the pain subsides soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2016)

How is your face today?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Dam Duck just seen this glad your all right. Grateful you didn't damage those perch jerking walleye slaying hands for sure. Hope you've about healed by now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> How is your face today?


I was wondering how the upgrade was looking, too.  

It has been long enough that we can move from sympathy to ribbing, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> I was wondering how the upgrade was looking, too.
> 
> It has been long enough that we can move from sympathy to ribbing, right?



I think with Duck the need for a sympathy phase lasts about as long as it does for you or me lol. Ribbing is expected before the blood is dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Ribbing is expected before the blood is dry.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah the scars will be an improvement, if you can see them in the  wrinkles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Cant believe nobody told him to Duck!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 7, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> felt like a bar fight sucker punch I got 20 years ago -- stars and all and I healed faster back then I dont know whats more painfull my face or listening to crooked hillarys voice tonite



You could tell people it was a bar fight might make a better story.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> You could tell people it was a bar fight might make a better story.



He ain't got no bars round them parts. Maybe a few black bars but they generally don't attack humans like brown bars and griz do . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I think with Duck the need for a sympathy phase lasts about as long as it does for you or me lol. Ribbing is expected before the blood is dry.


That is what friends do, get all concerned till they find out you are going to live through it then rib you to the end of time.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey Duck. Did you get those ox knobs in place for your next go around??


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> That is what friends do, get all concerned till they find out you are going to live through it then rib you to the end of time.



Yeah that's for sure. 

_Hey Bubba, I heard Joe Bob got stomped pretty damn good by that 'ol bull he tried to ride at Bobby Bob's buddy rodeo last night. 

Musta been hittin' the tequila again. How bad?

He's in critical condition.

Maybe we should go see him.

Nah, they say he'll probably live.

Screw him then let's go fishin' instead. 

Yeah I'm all for that. Let's send him a text of us drinking beer on the boat so he'll have something to look at when he wakes up. 

Yeah, you moon him and I'll give him the bird. 

Sounds like a plan I'll go hook up the boat. _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yeah that's for sure.
> 
> _Hey Bubba, I heard Joe Bob got stomped pretty damn good by that 'ol bull he tried to ride at Bobby Bob's buddy rodeo last night.
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth, we were putting the roof sheathing on our big building yesterday and one of my son's employees smashed the crap out of his pinky finger with a 6 pound sledge. He was beating the T&G sheathing together. I know from now on someone will tell him not to get hurt every time he touches a sledge. To his credit he took a pair of lineman's dikes and cut off his finger nail and the rest of the dangling flesh wrapped it with gauze and tape and tried to go back to work. Took some prodding to get him to go to the ER but he finally went. Monday we will call him a pansy for not finishing the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Ain't that the truth, we were putting the roof sheathing on our big building yesterday and one of my son's employees smashed the crap out of his pinky finger with a 6 pound sledge. He was beating the T&G sheathing together. I know from now on someone will tell him not to get hurt every time he touches a sledge. To his credit he took a pair of lineman's dikes and cut off his finger nail and the rest of the dangling flesh wrapped it with gauze and tape and tried to go back to work. Took some prodding to get him to go to the ER but he finally went. Monday we will call him a pansy for not finishing the day.



Most of us on this forum are like The Black Knight when it comes to getting hurt . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> He ain't got no bars round them parts. Maybe a few black bars but they generally don't attack humans like brown bars and griz do . . . . .


we got big chipmunks around here --mean too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Ain't that the truth, we were putting the roof sheathing on our big building yesterday and one of my son's employees smashed the crap out of his pinky finger with a 6 pound sledge. He was beating the T&G sheathing together. I know from now on someone will tell him not to get hurt every time he touches a sledge. To his credit he took a pair of lineman's dikes and cut off his finger nail and the rest of the dangling flesh wrapped it with gauze and tape and tried to go back to work. Took some prodding to get him to go to the ER but he finally went. Monday we will call him a pansy for not finishing the day.



Yep if you can't take a little ribbing, construction probably should not be your career.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

